# Self build campervan legalities



## jakethepeg

I have been searching Leboncoin for a small camping car, Renault Trafic size. Most that I see are "*aménagé"* ie self build, and in my opinion very poorly done and also expensive compared to a normal panelvan. So , against my better judgement, I want to build my own. I don't want to fall foul of the CT so will not be making any exterior changes or altering the construction of the vehicle. Does any one have knowledge of what I can and cannot do. Thanks in advance
"


----------



## ccm47

Jake,
Our experience way back in 2014 and 2016 was that the CT people showed no interest in the internal fittings. They just check the construction/tyres etc. to ensure it is road safe. 
We had converted a Citroen Jumper H1L1 to a camper van by installing some 12v electrics and water, but not gas. Thus it had not been required to change its official status (where all 3 utilities are expected) in the UK. This meant it was not required to go to DREAL for inspection when registering it in France, unlike our horse trailer!

We made a loo compartment fitted with a porta-potti and a drop down wash basin. Our galley unit had a sink +worktop with an aquaroll beneath and another for grey water. The table and benches were made to accept secondhand caravan cushions which then converted into a double bed. 12v electrics allowed us to have a modest heater/ kettle and TV. In addition we had a camping gaz ring cooker to put on the worktop. The fitting out cost about 2k. For 2 people and a dog it was fine, accepted on all the campsites without a problem and great for picnics as there were on parking issues. After ours became end of life (17 years old) we gave up for 2 years before buying a secondhand pre-built one from a dealer.

You may find the Haynes manual "Build your own Motorcaravan" useful, together with the digitally available MMM magazine which always tackles some DIY jobs. Narbonne Accessories is a good supplier of components but can be pricy. 
Tips: 
add as much insulation to floor, roof and sides, as you can and cover it properly;
remember to leave ventilation points unblocked unless it's just where your ear lies when you are asleep.
buy as big a van as you can afford, preferably with ready glazed side and rear doors which you should make insect proof.
buy one with an automatic gearbox, it's just one less worry when driving around lanes.

Best of luck.


----------



## jakethepeg

Thanks for your very detailed reply , very useful and has put my mind at rest. I just want a small one i can use as a daily driver.As to the build itself , in finest blue peter style, here is one i made earlier


----------



## ccm47

Wow, now that's impressive! 
I'm not sure if retro-fitting revolving seats here counts as something to be inspected by the CT people. I know we were warned to make sure our car seats were not folded down as the seat belts wouldn't be testable if they were. 
We left our cab alone so that it could be a dog exclusion area.


----------



## jakethepeg

I will probably leave the seats alone, I am looking for a quick build so will get a furniture kit from the UK and finish the build in France. Also try to buy a van with side windows already fitted, I am getting lazy in my old age And if you like campers........


----------



## boilerman

jakethepeg said:


> I will probably leave the seats alone, I am looking for a quick build so will get a furniture kit from the UK and finish the build in France. Also try to buy a van with side windows already fitted, I am getting lazy in my old age And if you like campers........
> View attachment 101123
> 
> 
> View attachment 101124
> 
> 
> View attachment 101125


Nice job, well done. I had a "K" reg one years ago, but the rust got it


----------



## Poloss

jakethepeg said:


> I have been searching Leboncoin for a small camping car, Renault Trafic size. Most that I see are "*aménagé"* ie self build, and in my opinion very poorly done and also expensive compared to a normal panelvan. So , against my better judgement, I want to build my own. I don't want to fall foul of the CT so will not be making any exterior changes or altering the construction of the vehicle. Does any one have knowledge of what I can and cannot do. Thanks in advance
> "


There was a radical change in policy around 2 (?) years back regarding what vehicules would be authorised by the French controle technique (UK MOT test equivalent).
Much to the dismay of travellers who up to then had lived permanently in their vans.

*Please check with your local Control Tech centre to verify*
but only vehicules in category VASP on the carte grise are passed if they are fitted out with beds, tables, kitchen etc.
Other utility vehicles are registered as CTTE (camionette) and will be refused if presented with live-in modifications.

This has led to the commercialisation of kits enabling people to equip their van with all the necessary for living/travelling/camping ...
*and *since everything can be easily uninstalled to be able to present an _empty_ interior for the CTech.

There's the possibility to fix a caravan chassis on a flatbed van with nuts & bolts or butterfly washers etc
just to show that it can be taken off, so it's considered as cargo and not a permanent part of the vehicle.

Link on changes regarding live-in vehicles from 20th May onwards here:









Contrôle technique : les aménagements non VASP bientôt refusés | Fourgonlesite


Le contrôle technique (CT) va se durcir à partir du 20 mai 2018. Sous la pression d’une directive européenne (2014/45/EU), il instaure notamment | Fourgonlesite, le site d'information sur le van et du fourgon aménagé




www.fourgonlesite.com


----------

